

Sqrt(x*x+y*y)+3*cos(sqrt(x*x+y*y))+5 from -20 to 20  - ing33k
https://www.google.com/search?btnG=1&pws=0&q=sqrt(x*x%2By*y)%2B3*cos(sqrt(x*x%2By*y))%2B5

======
sceaj
One of the differentiating factors of Wolfram|Alpha: Gone.

Google's doesn't require a 250mb plugin to become interactive (just a webgl
capable browser...). And it seems to be about 8 times faster than W|A...

W|A still does a lot of things other sites don't do, but it tends to be
unusably slow, and inconsistent (running same query twice in a row will
sometimes not give all of the same results).

I figure the end is probably closer than one might expect for W|A. They don't
seem to be moving quick enough to stay infront of the curve forever. Also, the
site is becoming littered with obtrusive ads, and that's a pretty negative
experience. (I also hear Wolfram's company may be struggling.)

This should have been praise for Google's new tool, but it turned into a rant
on Wolfram|Alpha... whoops.

~~~
fferen
Wolfram Alpha also seems to bail out when a mathematical expression exceeds a
certain complexity, which makes it fairly useless for the only thing I want to
use it for - evaluating hairy integrals and other long expressions. Or worse,
it just "interprets" it as a part of my original expression and calculates
that, as if I just typed out the rest of it because I enjoy typing random
symbols. It seems like such a waste to fire up Mathematica every time but I
haven't found any comparable online tools.

I think W|A could have been a great tool for this kind of thing but instead it
tried to cover every subject instead of doing one thing well.

~~~
troyastorino
If you just type in the expression as Mathematica code, doesn't Wolfram Alpha
evaluate it just as Mathematica would?

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Yes, but it times out rather quickly. Mathematica is much more powerful.

(For those interested: the relevant syntax is

    
    
        Integrate[x^2, x]
    

or

    
    
        Integrate[x^2, {x, 0, 1}]
    

You can find more Mathematica at
[http://reference.wolfram.com/mathematica/guide/Mathematica.h...](http://reference.wolfram.com/mathematica/guide/Mathematica.html);
searching the Mathematica docs is often easier than figuring out which textual
query Wolfram|Alpha understands.)

------
wcarss
I didn't see anyone mention this specific fear, but a lot of people talked
about this in the context of competition with Wolfram Alpha. What I fear is
that google (on purpose or not) will outshine Wolfram's offering, push W|A out
of the game, and then in 3-6 years decide it is not a feature worth keeping
up.

Just like code search, viable companies may fail due to Google toying with
their entire industry, and then Google may just drop us back to the stone age
in terms of that category of product. The fact that this is a fear at all
points (in my mind) to some issues of monopoly.

Then again, maybe I'm just too cynical and worried.

~~~
smokinn
I don't fear Google dropping us behind where we are, I fear another IE6.

IE6 back in the day was actually quite good. But because it was really good
(among other other more shady things) everything else died off and it
stagnated.

What I fear is google keeping us in a local maxima of search and having us
stagnate there for a decade.

~~~
backprojection
Couldn't you say the same for anyone who's product is seen as quite good?

FB is holding us back because new, more innovative social networks can't get
users to switch, for example.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
> _more innovative social networks_ //

Such as? Or perhaps what would be better is if you can name-check some
networks and say what you find so innovative about them.

~~~
backprojection
Wasn't the point, just a hypothetical example.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I'm guessing people took this as a sarcastic remark but I was genuinely
thinking you were going to be able to tell me of some new social networks to
try and point out their benefits; I try to keep on top of developments in this
area. Oh well.

------
cdvonstinkpot
Clickable:

[https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=sin%285.5x%29*cos%285*...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=sin%285.5x%29*cos%285*y%29%2Bx*x%2B1&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-
US:official&client=firefox-a)

[https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=1%2F%20sin%2...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=1%2F%20sin%20abs%20x%20%2Bx%20-cos%20abs%20y%20%2By)

[https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=sqrt%28x*x%2By*y%29%2B...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=sqrt%28x*x%2By*y%29%2B3*cos%28sqrt%28x*x%2By*y%29%29%2B5&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-
US:official&client=firefox-a)

[https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=5000-140*%28x*x%2By*y%...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=5000-140*%28x*x%2By*y%29%2B%28x*x%2By*y%29^2&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-
US:official&client=firefox-a)

[https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=sin%28x^2%2By^2%29%2F%...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=sin%28x^2%2By^2%29%2F%28abs%28x*y%29%2B1%29+from+-2.5+to+2.5&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-
US:official&client=firefox-a)

[https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=tanh%28y%28y^4%2B5x^4-...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=tanh%28y%28y^4%2B5x^4-10%28x^2%29%28y^2%29%29%2F%28x^2%2By^2%29^4%29&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-
US:official&client=firefox-a)

[https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=%28x^2%2B%28%283+y%29%...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=%28x^2%2B%28%283+y%29%2F2-%28x^2%2Babs%28x%29-6%29%2F%28x^2%2Babs%28x%29%2B2%29%29^2%29-36&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-
US:official&client=firefox-a)

[https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=sin%285.5x%29*cos%285*...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=sin%285.5x%29*cos%285*y%29%2Bx*x%2B1+x+is+from+-1+to+1%2C+y+is+from+-1+to+1%2C+z+is+from+0.1+to+2.8&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-
US:official&client=firefox-a)

[https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=100-3%2F%28sqrt%28x^2%...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=100-3%2F%28sqrt%28x^2%2By^2%29%29%2Bsin%28sqrt%28x^2%2By^2%29%29%2C+x+is+from+-10+to+10%2C+y+is+from+-10+to+10%2C+z+is+from+85+to+101&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-
US:official&client=firefox-a)

[https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=5+%2B+%28-sqrt%281-x^2...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=5+%2B+%28-sqrt%281-x^2-%28y-abs%28x%29%29^2%29%29*cos%2830*%28%281-x^2-%28y-abs%28x%29%29^2%29%29%29%2C+x+is+from+-1+to+1%2C+y+is+from+-1+to+1.5%2C+z+is+from+1+to+6&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-
US:official&client=firefox-a)

[https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=100-3%2F%28sqrt%28x^2%...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=100-3%2F%28sqrt%28x^2%2By^2%29%29%2Bsin%28sqrt%28x^2%2By^2%29%29%2Bsqrt%28200-%28x^2%2By^2%29%2B10*sin%28x%29%2B10sin%28y%29%29%2F1000%2C+x+is+from+-15+to+15%2C+y+is+from+-15+to+15%2C+z+is+from+90+to+101&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-
US:official&client=firefox-a)

~~~
darien
Thanks for reposting webgl.com's cache of equations. I've updated the list
here [http://www.webgl.com/2012/03/webgl-demo-google-
search-3d-gra...](http://www.webgl.com/2012/03/webgl-demo-google-
search-3d-graph/)

------
huhtenberg
This looks... erm ... neat. A "sophomore OpenGL term project" kind of neat.
Wolfram on the other hand does the graphs right [0], which hardly surprising
given their 20 years of head start.

On a more general note, this reminds me of old Microsoft's tactics. Google
should really stick to the search, but instead they throw together something
that mimics competitor's feature. Something that _looks_ more featureful and
which is free, but upon closer inspection is effectively a half-ass effort,
because it's an entirely different domain that's not their specialty.

[0]
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=sqrt%28x*x%2By*y%29%2B3...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=sqrt%28x*x%2By*y%29%2B3*cos%28sqrt%28x*x%2By*y%29%29%2B5)

~~~
notatoad
"google should focus on search"

i keep hearing this. what makes you think they aren't? Google has a huge staff
and equally huge revenues, i'm sure that if they thought search quality could
be improved by throwing more engineers at it, that's what they would do.

as long as they employ a lot of engineers, why not have some them working on
cool things like this? i see this more as a demonstration of webgl and non-
flash tech than an attack on W|A

~~~
razorstorm
Exactly, just because google is adding a bunch of cool free non obtrusive
features doesn't mean that they are stifling innovation in their main field.
Google is a large company with countless divisions, it isn't just one engineer
who can only work on one project at a time or anything.

------
driverdan
Very cool. Worked for all equations I tried with x and/or y but not z. Also
doesn't work with greek letters. Worked with f(x) but not ƒ(x) or f(x,y).

Edit: Here's the official announcement
[http://insidesearch.blogspot.com/2012/03/graphing-on-
googlec...](http://insidesearch.blogspot.com/2012/03/graphing-on-googlecom-
now-in-3d.html)

------
darien
If anyone is interested about WebGL and the latest news surrounding it, I run
a blog at <http://www.webgl.com> If you think it sucks, let me know.

------
hendler
wanted to make something prettier:
[https://www.google.com/#hl=en&safe=off&output=search...](https://www.google.com/#hl=en&safe=off&output=search&sclient=psy-
ab&q=sin\(x*x%2By*y\)%2B3*sin\(cos\(x*x%2By*y\)\)%2B5&oq=sin\(x*x%2By*y\)%2B3*sin\(cos\(x*x%2By*y\)\)%2B5&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_l=hp.3...752l752l1l985l1l1l0l0l0l0l71l71l1l1l0.frgbld.&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=3a4c3f9900aaf4a9&biw=1649&bih=864)

------
janardanyri
Word of caution: I left this open in a Safari tab without thinking about it,
and soon found that my Mac's UI was hanging for ~20 seconds every minute or
two. Took me half an hour to figure out what was going on.

------
nsns
Beautiful.

Elasborations -
[https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&pws=0&#...](https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&pws=0&q=sqrt%28x*x%2By*y%29%2B3*cos%28sqrt%28x*x%2By*y%29%29%2B5*sin%28sqrt%28x*x%2By*y%29%29^2&oq=sqrt%28x*x%2By*y%29%2B3*cos%28sqrt%28x*x%2By*y%29%29%2B5*sin%28sqrt%28x*x%2By*y%29%29^2&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_l=serp.3...3480l5221l0l5308l8l8l0l0l0l0l161l755l3j4l7l0.frgbld).

[https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&pws=0&#...</a>.

------
MyNewAccount
very cool.

what i made for the lulz:
[https://www.google.com/search?btnG=1&pws=0&q=sqrt(x*...](https://www.google.com/search?btnG=1&pws=0&q=sqrt\(x*x%2By*y*y\)%2B3*cos\(sqrt\(x*x%2By*y\)\)%2B7)

~~~
tensafefrogs
Haha I was about to post the same thing.

sqrt(x _x+y_ y _y)+3_ cos(sqrt(x _x+y_ y))+5

~~~
nsns
Or even - [https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&pws=0&#...</a>.

~~~
MyNewAccount
you have too much time on your hands my friend

------
postfuturist
This works great in Firefox 11. It doesn't work in Chrome 18 which has WebGL
disabled (on Linux).

EDIT: I really doesn't work because "NVIDIA cards with nouveau drivers in
Linux are crash-prone." Firefox has no trouble, strangely.

~~~
huhtenberg
> _3D charts require a web browser and system that support WebGL._

Courtesy of Firefox 11.

(edit) Apparently _webgl.force-enabled_ needs to be set to _true_ in
about:config, and then it works.

~~~
unreal37
Thanks for this tip.

It wasn't working in Firefox 6, but then flipping the flag fixed it.

------
blrgeek
Feels like a gimmick... Something MS used to do well - take the shiniest
feature of a competitor & implement it. The graph plot is just the tip of the
iceberg - W|A does much much more, and Google might drop this in a few months
if they don't see traction.

I thought Page spoke to Jobs and got a lesson in 'focus' ?

If Google really comes up with a viable competitor to W|A, with all the
datasets, math, etc., that's one thing. Just copying the shiniest toy feature
is a little dull...

------
btr41n
When do you think Google search will be able to do the Batman Equation?
<http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=batman+equation>

~~~
laconian
[https://www.google.com/#q=1.5sqrt(-abs(abs(x)-1)*abs(3-abs(x...](https://www.google.com/#q=1.5sqrt\(-abs\(abs\(x\)-1\)*abs\(3-abs\(x\)\)%2F\(\(abs\(x\)-1\)*\(3-abs\(x\)\)\)\)\(1%2Babs\(abs\(x\)-3\)%2F\(abs\(x\)-3\)\)sqrt\(1-\(x%2F7\)%5E2\)%2B\(4.5%2B0.75\(abs\(x-.5\)%2Babs\(x%2B.5\)\)-2.75\(abs\(x-.75\)%2Babs\(x%2B.75\)\)\)\(1%2Babs\(1-abs\(x\)\)%2F\(1-abs\(x\)\)\)%2C-3sqrt\(1-\(x%2F7\)%5E2\)sqrt\(abs\(abs\(x\)-4\)%2F\(abs\(x\)-4\)\)%2Cabs\(x%2F2\)-0.0913722\(x%5E2\)-3%2Bsqrt\(1-\(abs\(abs\(x\)-2\)-1\)%5E2\)%2C\(2.71052%2B\(1.5-.5abs\(x\)\)-1.35526sqrt\(4-\(abs\(x\)-1\)%5E2\)\)sqrt\(abs\(abs\(x\)-1\)%2F\(abs\(x\)-1\)\)&pbx=1&oq=1.5sqrt\(-abs\(abs\(x\)-1\)*abs\(3-abs\(x\)\)%2F\(\(abs\(x\)-1\)*\(3-abs\(x\)\)\)\)\(1%2Babs\(abs\(x\)-3\)%2F\(abs\(x\)-3\)\)sqrt\(1-\(x%2F7\)%5E2\)%2B\(4.5%2B0.75\(abs\(x-.5\)%2Babs\(x%2B.5\)\)-2.75\(abs\(x-.75\)%2Babs\(x%2B.75\)\)\)\(1%2Babs\(1-abs\(x\)\)%2F\(1-abs\(x\)\)\)%2C-3sqrt\(1-\(x%2F7\)%5E2\)sqrt\(abs\(abs\(x\)-4\)%2F\(abs\(x\)-4\)\)%2Cabs\(x%2F2\)-0.0913722\(x%5E2\)-3%2Bsqrt\(1-\(abs\(abs\(x\)-2\)-1\)%5E2\)%2C\(2.71052%2B\(1.5-.5abs\(x\)\)-1.35526sqrt\(4-\(abs\(x\)-1\)%5E2\)\)sqrt\(abs\(abs\(x\)-1\)%2F\(abs\(x\)-1\)\)&fp=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&cad=b)

------
luser001
Am I missing something? What's the significance of this link?

~~~
sylvinus
With latest Chrome, you get a nice 3d viz of the result.

~~~
justincormack
Not on Android Chrome alas.

~~~
artursapek
Is WebGL on Android Chrome at all? I have barely ever touched an Android
phone. I imagine Google is working hard to port it to Android if it's not.

~~~
justincormack
Actually seems it is not yet.

------
drostie
Thank you, Google, for making me uninstall some nVidia packages from Ubuntu
that were apparently stopping WebGL from working. The tool you built is also
kinda nifty, and I might even use it when trying to help people online with
mathematics.

Nonetheless, my day-to-day search traffic is still being offloaded to
DuckDuckGo and my day-to-day image traffic is still going to Blekko. It's not
you, it's me.

~~~
tripzilch
Blekko's good for images? I gave it a few tries a while back but I got
distracted by the slash syntaxes and forgot what I was looking for :) I'll
give it another try.

Today I mainly use Yahoo's image search for images.

Disabling JS on Google Search (with Opera's site-specific preference or
NoScript) also does a lot of good to make this once-great search engine
somewhat more usable (not for the results, of course, but at least it's not
continuously stealing input focus and mucking up its own search results as you
try to navigate with your browser's keyboard shortcuts).

~~~
drostie
I use Firefox's bookmark-keyword feature. It means that I type directly into
the URL bar "i cute ducky" and it matches the following bookmark:

    
    
        Name: i jump
        Location: https://blekko.com/ws/%s/images
        Keyword: i
    

Thus it dynamically gets rewritten to
"<https://blekko.com/ws/cute%20ducky/images> as it should.

As you can see, I call these "jumps" and I have a bunch of them. 'o drostie'
takes me to <http://www.drostie.org/> for example. 'wik Aharanov-Bohm Effect'
takes me to the SSL-enabled Wikipedia pages (which used to be in a very ugly
place, secure.wikimedia.org, but have now been moved to en.wikipedia.org like
you'd expect). There's "def" to define a word, "ety" to look up its etymology,
"ark" to look something up in the Wayback Machine, and of course, "s" to
search. I like the idea of verbs in my URL bar.

~~~
tripzilch
Yes. Opera's had the same functionality for many years :) It's super useful!

I can also recommend making shorcuts for "feeling lucky"-type searches:

[http://www.google.com/search?q=%s&btnI=yes](http://www.google.com/search?q=%s&btnI=yes)

<https://duckduckgo.com/?q=!+%s>

go immediately where you want to go (provided your query is specific enough to
be the first hit)

------
ed2417
This is impressive. Maybe the programmers who did this can speak to the
financial charting side so their charts will plot a moving average using data
that is actually off the left side of the chart, instead of omitting those
points as if the data does not exist.

------
edwardy20
I didn't have WebGL so I didn't get to see what all the hype was about at
first.

For the rest of you who are unlucky like me, here's a GIF a Redditor kindly
posted: <http://i.imgur.com/58mgx.gif>

------
delan
This is very nice; one addition that would make it even better is support for
implicitly defined functions and relationships. If we could graph things like
x^2+(y-x^(2/3))^2=1 directly, that'd be awesome.

------
wladimir
Neat!

Would be nice if it had a color bar (legend) to see which color is which
value, though. The red/green/blue used below the graph for the axes ranges
looks like one, and that is a bit confusing.

------
hsshah
Purely for graphing, I like Desmos. Works great on iPad as well.
<https://www.desmos.com/calculator>

------
nikcub
any query that still only has a single answer I will still use wolfram (I use
them all via the DDG bangs)

------
wilgertict
One simple modification. What does this look like: sqrt(x _x+y_ y^2)+3
_cos(sqrt(x_ x+y*y))+5

------
Gring
Great stuff. I'd love if it kept spinning if I released the mouse button
during a movement.

------
tzz
How does Google able to do this really fast? I mean even faster than a graphic
calculator?

~~~
Tangaroa
The math and rendering is done client-side so it's your computer that is
faster than a graphic calculator.

Relevant xkcd: <http://xkcd.com/768/>

------
mwsherman
Interestingly, in Chrome 18, it puts about 2% load on my CPU, and 80% load on
my GPU.

~~~
oscardelben
It's webgl so it uses your graphic processor.

------
tuananh
Google is becoming more like Wolfram. Semantic search engine all the way to
go.

------
mjcohenw
Nice. Also interesting is this: "About 274,000 results (0.15 seconds)".

------
nextstep
Aw. Whatever this query does, it doesn't do it in Mobile Safari :(

------
DodgyEggplant
This single url explains why Google will NEVER catch-up Facebook

------
Big_Oh
But I didn't want the graph, I wanted the minimum values!

------
rcfox
It works beautifully on my Playbook.

------
forgetcolor
doesn't work on my ipad, WA does.

------
dewiz
and what about sexy equations

sqrt(x _x+y_ y _y)+3_ cos(sqrt(x _x+y_ y))

------
Almaviva
Oh man, change it to "sqrt(​x * ​x + ​y * ​y * ​y)", and it looks like either
boobs or ass, I'm not sure which!

------
ioaa
Integrate[x^2, {x, 0, 1}]

------
alexk7
Hmm. No perspective.

------
Eduard
si(x^2 _exp(x_ y*sinh(y^3+x^2))) doesn't work

------
cnyd7811
sqrt(x _x+y_ y)+3 _cos(sqrt(x_ x+y*y))+5

------
sidcool
It's beautiful!

------
yuletide666
woah.

------
datouxiaodu
o?

------
necenzurat
is that a sombrero?

~~~
guygurari
No, but this is.

[http://www.google.co.il/search?q=5000-140*%28x*x%2By*y%29%2B...](http://www.google.co.il/search?q=5000-140*%28x*x%2By*y%29%2B%28x*x%2By*y%29^2)

~~~
cynwoody
I think you get Post of Thread!

